# Werner (Nymphaion)



## Christine (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, der eine oder andere hat sich vielleicht - genauso wie ich - gewundert, dass wir so lange nichts von Werner gehört haben.
Ich habe gestern folgenden Mail bekommen, die mich sehr traurig macht:


> *Es bleibt nichts, wie es ist..... *
> Liebe Kunden,
> 
> das Jahr 2020 - Gott sei Dank ist es bald vorbei! Und hoffentlich wird das Neue Jahr wesendlich besser als das Alte.
> ...


----------



## troll20 (25. Dez. 2020)

Oh das tut mir leid und mir fehlen gerade etwas die Worte.
Von daher nur ganz kurz, alles gute, viel Kraft und vor allem viel Gesundheit.
Mögen alle eure Wünsche für die Zukunft eintreffen.
Bis dahin Liebe Grüße


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Christine!
Das tut uns sehr Leid, sehr gut, dass Ihr weiter macht.  Gruß Willi


----------



## Christine (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi,
vielen Dank, aber ich bin "nur" ein Foren-Kollege und Kunde von Werner, einem unserer langjährigen Moderatoren für Pflanzen, - unsere Wünsche gelten Werner und Manfred, die das gemeinsam stemmen müssen.


----------



## Knipser (25. Dez. 2020)

Christine schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> vielen Dank, aber ich bin "nur" ein Foren-Kollege und Kunde von Werner, einem unserer langjährigen Moderatoren für Pflanzen, - unsere Wünsche gelten Werner und Manfred, die das gemeinsam stemmen müssen.


Danke für die Hinweisung, Christine. Gruß Willi


----------



## Annett (25. Dez. 2020)

Auch Joachim und ich sind über diese Nachricht sehr bestürzt! 
Wir wünschen Werner und Manfred alles erdenklich Gute und viel Kraft für die kommenden Aufgaben!


----------



## Joachim (25. Dez. 2020)

Weiß einer wie er sich den Scheiß eingefangen hat? __ Zecken?
Was ein Mist - erwischt doch fast immer die falschen mit sowas... :-(


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Dez. 2020)

Hi Joachim,

ja, so passierts halt. "Altwerden ist halt net toll"

ich bin ja nun auch schon seit >2 Jahren wegen gesundheitlichen Problemen (schwere Depressionen wegen Sonnenlicht- und Wärmemangel den Herbst/Winter über, massive Nervenschäden in den Fingern, den warmen Sommer über schon seit Jahren laufend Unterzuckerungen bei schon geringer körperlichen Belastung - woher wohl auch die immer stärker werdenden Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten und der massive Leistungsmangel kommen - , nicht mehr arbeitsfähig. Ab März steht nun ne "Teilhabe am Arbeitsleben" an wo sich dann auch entscheiden wird ob ich in Arbeitsunfähigkeitsrente gehen muß


----------



## Dr.J (26. Dez. 2020)

Bin immer noch geschockt von der Nachricht.
Wünsche Werner und Manni alles erdenklich gute und dass sie alles stemmen können.


----------



## Joachim (26. Dez. 2020)

@Knoblauchkröte 
Oha ... ja - das sind die Schattenseiten des immer älter werden wollens. Im TV sieht man fast nur die Ausnahme Rentner die mit 100 noch aufs Dach klettern könnten. Aber die wo bereits deutlich früher in Konzept gehagelt hat, die sind mMn. in der öffentlichen Sicht viel zu sehr unter dem Radar weil man sich häufig von allein zurück zieht und damit ein Stück weit unsichtbarer wird.

Auch dir nur die besten Wünsche und Daumen drücken.

Man, man, man - wenn man das so liest, ich verdränge auch meist erfolgreich den Fakt, dass ich irgendwann auch wieder dran sein werde (Spenderniere hält halt wohl nicht bis zur Rente) und erneut an die Dialyse muss. Andererseits hab ich das Thema ja eh schon seit Kindesalter an - es zieht einen zwar massiv runter, aber lässt einen gewisse DInge manchmal auch anders sehen wie Menschen die das Glück haben/hatten noch nie im Krankenhaus gewesen zu sein.

Und nu Schluss hier - ist ja wie bei alten Leuten...


----------



## Dr.J (26. Dez. 2020)

@Knoblauchkröte 
Das tut mir unendlich leid. Ich hoffe, dass sich alles zum Guten wendet.


----------

